# IRT Neck Crank Intensive Pictures!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 27, 2009)

There are some pictures on my blog The Instinctive Edge from yesterday's Neck Crank Intensive!

Enjoy!

IRT Neck Crank Intensive


----------

